

LimeSurvey 2: Withdrawn due to CodeIgniter licensing dispute - 8ig8
http://www.limesurvey.org/en/component/content/article/1-general-news/228-withdrawing-20a-and-the-reasons-behind-it

======
Maxious
A more interesting headline would be "EllisLab adopts GPL incompatible licence
for CodeIgniter 3.0+".

